# Briggs info needed



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've aquired and older briggs model 14r6 that has a gear reduction on it. Type 202842 ser no. 631262. Can anyone tell me what year it is and how many hp. 

I also have a wisconson S-7D ser no. 4570322 spec 273226. Can anyone tell me what year it is and how many hp. these are.
Thanks Ed


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

See:

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Numerical Designation System.pdf


----------



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Paul but I think the model # 14r6 doesn't apply here. I think it pre date that list.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they don't use the model number for the manufacturing date, the date that it was made is in the code after the model and type


----------



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> they don't use the model number for the manufacturing date, the date that it was made is in the code after the model and type



Well I can't find a code # on this here motor. Just model, type and serial numbers. Unless its hinding somewhere else.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know there's some oldies out there - had a local farmer come in, had a Briggs model ZZ - he figured from the 1940's. What was more amazing was our distributor had the head gasket in stock.

Anyway, the code _suggests_ it was made in 1963 (63...), but to find out more you'd have to contact either a Briggs distributor or Briggs directly. I think they have an email link on their site, and I know you can call them but might get voicemail. I punched in the model 14R6 in their IPL system, nothing came up. You talk nice to them they may fax or email you an IPL (illustrated parts list).

I answered your WisCon question in your other post.
Paul


----------



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I did manage to get a Manual downloaded from the Briggs site. Wish all the manuals were as detailed as this. Tells you how to disassemble and reassemble, troubleshoot the works. A beautiful thing.


----------

